# Printable Rubik's Cube Guides (PDFs for 2x2x2 - 5x5x5)



## AndyK (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey everybody, I just remade my webpage and moved it over to its own domain. There are a bunch of new _printable_ Rubik's cube guides and quite a few updates to my old ones. You can check them out below or you can go to my website: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com







These guides were made for the person that is trying to memorize new algorithms and wants a hard copy of the algs to carry around.​
I made these because, as of right now, there are a ton of web and video tutorials out there on the web, but very few of them offer a printable version of their information. So I made it my mission to compile all the best information from various tutorials on easy to read PDF files so you can print them out, write on them, get them dirty, tear them to pieces in frustration, carry them around, and even laminate them (if you've never laminated something, I definitely suggest it… often an uncontrollable urge to laminate more things follows).

Features

Each guide is designed to contain every algorithm you need to solve the cube, but assumes that you know the basics of how to link them all together 
Each guide can be printed out on a single sheet of paper, so they are really easy to carry around
Each guide is in full eye-popping color
I made them with the goal of making the algorithms _easy to memorize_. To do this, I grouped similar algorithms together, color coded common triggers and have chosen related algorithms whenever possible (e.g. for the J permutation, I chose algorithms that were related for the first entry as opposed to the fastest ones. This only occurs a few times and you will probably still find the faster algorithm listed below.)
You don't need to read English to understand each guide because there are very few words and the words aren't really necessary anyway

The Guides
Please Note - a full description and key can be found at the full website

3x3x3 Speedcubing – Single Page Three Look Last Layer
3x3x3 OLL – The OLL Addition. Each algorithm contains color coded triggers
2x2x2 Speedcubing – Contains the Ortega and Guimond Method
2x2x2 CLL – All the CLLs are organized in columns by their OLL case, then organized in pairs based on the color pattern of the U face. I've got a working draft that shows how to distinguish each case within the pair on the second page so that you can quickly recognize each of the CLLs
4x4x4 Guide – Contains 2 Pair Edge cases and all Parity Cases
5x5x5 Guide – Contains all last two edges cases with and w/o parity
3x3x3 Beginner's Guide – a 9 algorithm beginner's guide that doesn't hold your hand but does give you the tools you need to solve the cube
Megaminx Last Layer – A beginner's as well as an advanced guide to the megaminx last layer
Bonus! Mental Date Calculation – How to quickly calculate the day of the week based on a given date

Example Screen Shots



I welcome your feedback and really hope you like them!


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 14, 2009)

This look great! I like the 2x2 because it has Guimond which I wanted to get around to learning. The 3x3 is sadly not really useful for me any more, but the printable beginners method will be useful so I don't have to teach people!


----------



## DcF1337 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, first post and already contributing so much to the speedcubing community!

This would have been useful a few months ago, because I had to turn on my computer just to refer to a few algorithms that I just can't memorize. Too bad I've more or less quit cubing.


----------



## AndyK (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, make sure to tell your friends about them!


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 14, 2009)

I haven't downloaded them because I don't need them, but they look like they would be excellent for a beginner. From the screen shots it looks like you put a whole lot of time and effort into making them.
Sticky maybe?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2009)

AnyK is now listed in my mind as the person with the highest ratio of postcount/usefullness


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> AnyK is now listed in my mind as the person with the highest ratio of postcount/usefullness



Several mistakes in that statement.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > AnyK is now listed in my mind as the person with the highest ratio of postcount/usefullness
> ...



Hm.... that makes a 1/2, but you know that you can't be sure of a ratio with only 2 pieces of data


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol, sounds like those useless facts in advertisements. "4 of 5 dentists prefer Crest to other brands."

His post actually has many useful things in it. 8, if you want to count all the files and the website link. He has two posts, so he averages 4 useful things for every post.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 14, 2009)

lol i can see that the pll parity diagram is wrong.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, Andy, great to see that you've posted these guides. =D


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm looking foward to sq. 1. These are really good.


----------



## Poke (Apr 14, 2009)

...right after I printed out my Algo sheet. *shifty eyes*

This one looks fancier anyway.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 14, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> lol i can see that the pll parity diagram is wrong.



which one?


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

The main parity one is correct. The thing is, his lines are parallel for the two opposite edge switcher. It doesn't really matter, but it's actually swapping them diagonally.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> The main parity one is correct. The thing is, his lines are parallel for the two opposite edge switcher. It doesn't really matter, but it's actually swapping them diagonally.



which cube?


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 14, 2009)

oh and by the way: it happens to me by the 4x4x4 that i cant´t do normal F2L after pairing the edges. the colours are switched so that they don´t fit in their slots... Any ideas for that?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 14, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> oh and by the way: it happens to me by the 4x4x4 that i cant´t do normal F2L after pairing the edges. the colours are switched so that they don´t fit in their slots... Any ideas for that?



Are your centers in the right places?


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Try doing r2 l2 u2 r2 l2 u2


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 15, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Kidstardust said:
> 
> 
> > oh and by the way: it happens to me by the 4x4x4 that i cant´t do normal F2L after pairing the edges. the colours are switched so that they don´t fit in their slots... Any ideas for that?
> ...



yes...and all edges are paired...


----------



## Escher (Apr 15, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Kidstardust said:
> ...



fail, your centres are wrong. get a 3x3 and compare them.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

No, the point is, are they in the correct orientation? If you have the american scheme, you need to have Red-White-Blue centers going clockwise.


----------



## Edam (Apr 15, 2009)

I noticed that under the square 1 tutorial you wrote:
" None of the pictures on this guide are my own and thus I still need to obtain permission to publish it. Unfortunately, I can't find the website that I took these pictures from…"

i'm not sure if you were just talking about the square 1 tutorial or not, but it looks to me like the sq1 images came from 
http://www.geocities.com/abcmcfarren/math/sq1/sq1xf.htm


----------



## AndyK (Apr 15, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> From the screen shots it looks like you put a whole lot of time and effort into making them.
> Sticky maybe?



Hey SoccerKing, I must admit I spent a hell of a lot of time on these and it would be soo awesome if they were stickied in this forum. That would be the ultimate endorsement and I hope the end result of such a thing would be that it helps a lot of people learn to speedcube.



kippy33 said:


> Hey, Andy, great to see that you've posted these guides. =D



Thanks man, I hope the Motor City Open goes well, unfortunately I don't think school will let me get away that weekend 



byu said:


> The main parity one is correct. The thing is, his lines are parallel for the two opposite edge switcher. It doesn't really matter, but it's actually swapping them diagonally.



I'm glad everyone pointed the parity diagram problem out to me, I figured they shouldn't be parallel but knew that either way it wouldn't affect the actual solve. I fixed the figure and please let me know if you find anything else that needs improvement. The OLL section in the full Fridrich guide is the one that I have revised the least and thus possibly needs the most improvement.



Edam said:


> i'm not sure if you were just talking about the square 1 tutorial or not, but it looks to me like the sq1 images came from
> http://www.geocities.com/abcmcfarren/math/sq1/sq1xf.htm



Sweet! I made my guide for the Square-1 about 2 years ago and when I went to release them all I couldn't find that site again so I could contact them. I will email them and hopefully have it posted in about a week (it still needs some tweaking and I'm thinking I will add in some stuff from Lars's site).


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 15, 2009)

third awkward shape: alg should be inverse.

first p shape: rotate diagram 180 degrees.

second w shape: switch B and B'

suggestion: put notation page somewhere near the top.

i dont want thanks, i dont want kudos, i want cookies.


----------



## AndyK (Apr 16, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> third awkward shape: alg should be inverse.
> 
> first p shape: rotate diagram 180 degrees.
> 
> ...



First P Shape - fixed
Second W Shape - fixed

Third awkward shape - the alg as it is written works for me, I don't understand why the inverse would be better
F U (R U' R') F' (R' U2) (R U R' U R)

Having the notation page near front would make sense since that is the first thing people need, but I put it near the back because it is the easiest to learn and thus once people learned is out of the way on the last page.

Dude, I will do one better, here is a recipe for the best cookies there are AND a picture of a girl eating a cookie. Well actually, I couldn't find a suitable picture... do good looking girls not eat cookies?


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

I must say that you've done an INCREDIBLE job writing these tutorials, I know how hard and how time consuming it is to write or videotape tutorials (see my YouTube channel for a whole assortment of blindfolded tutorials). Great job Andy. I have the following questions for you:

1. How fast are you?
2. How long have you been cubing?
3. Did you REALLY name your dog Rubik? If so, what kind of dog?

And this will be my response if I see another "How do you solve a 5x5?" thread.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 16, 2009)

AndyK said:


> Third awkward shape - the alg as it is written works for me, I don't understand why the inverse would be better
> F U (R U' R') F' (R' U2) (R U R' U R)



facepalm***
hey sorry that's true, nothing's wrong with it.



AndyK said:


> Dude, I will do one better, here is a recipe for the best cookies there are AND a picture of a girl eating a cookie. Well actually, I couldn't find a suitable picture... do good looking girls not eat cookies?


----------



## AndyK (Apr 16, 2009)

byu said:


> I must say that you've done an INCREDIBLE job writing these tutorials, I know how hard and how time consuming it is to write or videotape tutorials (see my YouTube channel for a whole assortment of blindfolded tutorials). Great job Andy. I have the following questions for you:
> 
> 1. How fast are you?
> 2. How long have you been cubing?
> ...



Hey byu, thank you so much for the kind words. I've actually read both your 3x3x3 and 2x2x2 blindfolded methods and watched many of your videos and really liked them/learned a lot from them. Excellent work! I wish I would have started cubing at your age, but I started the same year as Erik (according to his website). The only difference between him and I is that his fastest time is 21 seconds faster than mine  But that is only three seconds slower than my age (if you convert years to seconds) and I've shaved 30 seconds off of my time during the cubing renaissance that I've experienced in the last 4 months (before that I wasn't very serious about it and was on about a 2.5 year hiatus). Excuses, excuses, I know. I really hope that a best time like that doesn't undermine my guides. I don't think it should either because my guides do not present a new method that would teach someone how to cube like me, instead they compile the methods of the pros into single page printable guides.

I am very happy that you would recommend my guide to a new 5x5x5er. Word of mouth is definitely the best way for them to reach more people!

Oh, and my dog is definitely named Rubik.  When one of my friends heard that I got a dog she was like, "are you gonna name it Rubik?" and it just stuck after that. Es ist ein Schnauzer (that may be really bad German).



Neroflux said:


> AndyK said:
> 
> 
> > Third awkward shape - the alg as it is written works for me, I don't understand why the inverse would be better
> ...



Hey Neroflux, I didn't mean to be snarky in my comment there. I think I actually like the inverse better now because it is more similar to the 4th awkward shape alg


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 16, 2009)

AndyK said:


> Hey Neroflux, I didn't mean to be snarky in my comment there. I think I actually like the inverse better now because it is more similar to the 4th awkward shape alg



er no im really wrong about the alg, i thought you were using R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'. my fault, i didnt check properly.


----------



## AndyK (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, woops, I just realized that too


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice guide


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 17, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Kidstardust said:
> ...



No they aren't, do Rr2 B2 F2 Rr2. That will correct these.


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 17, 2009)

so it is not my fault. that "parity can happen" or did i a mistake?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

You made a mistake with color scheme.


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Kidstardust said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



Personally I prefer Rr2 U2 D2 Rr2 for fingertricks (same alg, really).


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 18, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Kidstardust said:
> ...



I like Uu2 M2 Uu2 for the same reason. I didn't realize so many people did that differently!

Great job on these guides, I've already handed out a copy of the 3x3 one to someone who wanted to learn at school.


----------



## bakalnapaa (Apr 30, 2009)

this is very helpful bro.. thanks a lot! i appreciate all the effort you put in doing this.


----------



## iSpinz (May 1, 2009)

You should make one for petrus


----------



## AndyK (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everybody!

I'm actually crafting a variant of my single page CFOP guide that I think will be much improved and will focus on faster algorithms.

In doing so I:

Completely reorganized the F2L section to group by alg similarity instead of location of cubies
Am adding an OLL page that will may have all the OLLs organized alg similarity (depending on your feedback)
Got rid of that stupid edge control section that I added on the day I released the guides before realizing it was pointless

Before finishing I would like some specific feedback on two issues:

Do you guys prefer algorithms to be displayed with parenthesis or without parenthesis? It seems that everybody always posts algs without parenthesis, but I don't like that as much. Obviously, the downside of me posting algorithms with parenthesis is that it makes may limit one's creativity in coming up with their own fingertricks for the alg.
Do you like how I grouped the OLLs by shape, but then color coded the algorithms to note their similarities? Camps seem to be divided on how OLLs should be grouped. Which way would you like to have them grouped in my guides (by alg similarity or by shape)?



iSpinz said:


> You should make one for petrus


I'd be up for making one for Petrus. Which algs do you like the best for Petrus?


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

I like the parenthesis.

I like the way you group your OLLs.

And, as for Petrus, if I were you, I would just teach it with OLL/PLL.


----------



## [rzn] (May 6, 2009)

Great guides    thanx


----------



## Kidstardust (May 6, 2009)

can´t wait for the square 1...


----------



## thendrix (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the work. This is a better format than what I had created.


----------



## iSpinz (May 13, 2009)

I dont know, but I just need algs for OLL/PLL


----------



## Laura O (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe it's not new (at least I can't remember that it was on your page before), but anyway: thank you for the Megaminx guide.
That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think you should add CLL, maybe even EG into the 2x2 guide, because I would say CLL is now the most popular advanced method. And not many people use ONLY guimond now, pretty much all of the top 2x2-er's use CLL or EG


----------



## chris410 (Feb 23, 2010)

Great work! Thanks for putting the site up, I have not seen it until now.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 24, 2010)

I really like the 2x2 sheet. This has given me the motivation to get out my 2x2 cubes again and to learn the Ortega method.


----------



## Winoko21 (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for sharing, i've downloaded some PDF


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 2, 2010)

THANK YOOOUUU 

great job! *two thumbs up*


----------



## RubiksDude (Mar 6, 2010)

Just today I printed out Dan Harris's Printable Fridrich pages and just today I found your thread. Darn! I just wasted some paper.


----------



## pappas (Mar 6, 2010)

Great job, thankyou soooooo much.


----------



## Noxina (Apr 3, 2010)

*Mastermorphix*

I urgently need a solution for the last layer of my 4 colored Mastermorphix. Using your algorythms messes everything up. The other guides are fantastic. Looking forward solving my 5x5.


----------



## AndyK (Apr 4, 2010)

Ahh, I don't have a 4 colored Mastermorphix yet. I plan on getting one and then posting some algs. The mastermorphix guide that I posted is just for the single color mastermophix.

leopulga on youtube seems to have the best 4 colored solution so far, I would check out his channel


----------



## RubiksDude (Apr 18, 2010)

The Mental Calculation of Day of the week is awesome!


----------



## rodger0531 (May 22, 2010)

*AMAZING!!!*

BUMP!
Thanks a lot!! this is the most amazing collection of guides EVER!!
great work!
People like you just make noob's life like me so much easier


----------



## riffz (May 22, 2010)

Hey Andy, thanks a lot for these great guides. I've noticed a typo in the CLL page though:

The case in the top row 4th from the left has a second case listed as:

y R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R'

which should read:

y R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 *U'* R'

EDIT: EDIT: Disregard my last edit.


----------



## AndyK (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everybody  I fixed up the typo on the U' last night so all should be good now.

I am planning an update to the PLL section in the coming days so check back soon.


----------



## denhil3 (May 24, 2010)

i've seen some of this things before but anyway thanks a lot for your help!!!


----------



## Portponky (May 24, 2010)

One improvement that might be nice is if the notation sections on the 3x3 showed the normal cube as a reference so you can see what changes between that and the move. This would be handy for things like x and y where the centres change.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 24, 2010)

I'm no authority on Bld, but I think a few of the setup/unsetup moves need a double check.

Good job though.


----------



## Toad (May 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> *I'm the divine authority on Bld*, but I think a few of the setup/unsetup moves need a double check.
> 
> Good job though.



Fixed.


----------



## AndyK (May 25, 2010)

Portponky said:


> One improvement that might be nice is if the notation sections on the 3x3 showed the normal cube as a reference so you can see what changes between that and the move. This would be handy for things like x and y where the centres change.



I agree, but I previously decided to cut the normal cube bc fitting it in messed up the symmetry. I was hoping that people would use the normal cube on the previous page (on the lower right) as a reference. I will look at this again and try to add it however. 



jamesdeanludlow said:


> I'm no authority on Bld, but I think a few of the setup/unsetup moves need a double check.
> 
> Good job though.



Thanks, if you see any specific setups that need fixin' please send me a message or something. I just checked about a dozen setup moves at random and didn't find any mistakes, though I acknowledge that there may be some errors I haven't found yet. Once I confirm there are no errors I will eventually take that guide out of its status as a 'draft' (I note on my webpage that there may be minor errors in that guide). I actually don't like that guide much because I feel that some of the memory methods I suggest are unpopular ones. IDK, hopefully it is helpful for some people.


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Feb 8, 2012)

LOVE THIS!!! I just can't believe Dan Harris' website it down. It was a little better than your site for 3x3x3 LL algs because it had interactive java apps.


----------



## kappa011 (Feb 11, 2012)

*What about us, lefties?*

Great topic, incredibly useful stuff, thanks a lot Andy.

A small sugestion, though, how about making a similar 3x3x3 guide for *left-handed *solvers? You know, with L-instead-of-R based moves...

I could easily "translate" the algo's, but it would be nice to put it all together in a quick-ref guide like the other ones here...

Cheers.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 11, 2012)

This is great!


----------



## AndyK (Feb 12, 2012)

kappa011 said:


> Great topic, incredibly useful stuff, thanks a lot Andy.
> 
> A small sugestion, though, how about making a similar 3x3x3 guide for *left-handed *solvers? You know, with L-instead-of-R based moves...
> 
> ...


 
Ooo, I like the idea. If you are willing to translate the algs I can make the alterations to the guide. I'll send you a PM on the details


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 12, 2012)

When will the 3x3x3 blindfolded guide be available?


----------



## AndyK (Feb 12, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> When will the 3x3x3 blindfolded guide be available?


 
It is mostly ready, I'll send you a PM if you would like to revise it and tell me what you think. The guide is written assuming that you have an understanding of blindfold solving and is more of a worksheet


----------



## kappa011 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Lefties...*

Great!

A couple of hours and a decent headache later, the "translation" is over - I have used "andy-klise-3x3x3-speedcubing-guide-v4.pdf" as a starting point.

The algs are packed in the same order, let's hope no mistakes are made during the process.

Text files containing both left-hand and right-hand based algs are sent over to Andy. His full-blown release is due in about a month or so.

Thanks again, Andy.


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Andy, I need to make a few guides of my own. I'm planning on conducting cubin workshops out here. Could you tell me how you generated the OLL and PLL images? I'm having quite a hard time with iCube as well :/


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 16, 2012)

theace said:


> Hey Andy, I need to make a few guides of my own. I'm planning on conducting cubin workshops out here. Could you tell me how you generated the OLL and PLL images? I'm having quite a hard time with iCube as well :/



Try VisualCube. That looks quite useful, but I think you need Winzip or something simular installed to be able to use it.


----------



## AndyK (Feb 17, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Try VisualCube. That looks quite useful, but I think you need Winzip or something simular installed to be able to use it.


 
Yeah, visualcube is the best cube generator. You actually don't have to use anything other than your browser to generate the cubes however, it runs all through a simple URL. Just start with

```
http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php?size=150&pzl=3
```
 and then construct your cube using the parameters at the bottom of the VisualCube page


----------



## 4th dimension (time) (Mar 23, 2012)

Wondering when you will make the M2/3OP printable sheets. Looking forward to them. If possible, could you include memo techniques?


----------



## AndyK (Mar 23, 2012)

4th dimension (time) said:


> Wondering when you will make the M2/3OP printable sheets. Looking forward to them. If possible, could you include memo techniques?


 
Alrighty, the M2/3OP guide is _finally_ published! You can check it out here: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/#333blindfold. The guide is meant to help you learn the basic memorization, algorithms and setup moves required for M2/3OP. It is *NOT *meant for people that do not already know how to solve the Rubik's cube blindfolded or are not familiar with the basic concepts of M2/3OP. To get a primer for M2/3OP, please check out either Eric Limeback's videos or Thrawst's videos and then come back to my guide which should help you memorize all the concepts and algorithms required for M2/3OP. I also created a second part of the guide, which is just 4 walkthrough solves. I hope there aren't any errors but please send me a private message if you find any.

As an extra bonus, I now have a lefty version of my 3x3x3 speedcubing guide thanks to the help of kappa011. You can check it out here: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/#333speedcubing


----------



## lex (Apr 15, 2012)

Amazing. Comprehensive. And most of all simple. I really like that these guides are organized in complete pages. Information is beautifully fitted onto these pages make these the best guides! They are the cleanest way to move algorithms from the internet onto paper.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 15, 2012)

Quite like the Pyraminx Keyhole method sheet; I'm learning from that. I've been looking to switch from LBL, so it's great timing.


----------



## AndyK (Apr 17, 2012)

lex said:


> Amazing. Comprehensive. And most of all simple. I really like that these guides are organized in complete pages. Information is beautifully fitted onto these pages make these the best guides! They are the cleanest way to move algorithms from the internet onto paper.



Thanks man, best comment I've gotten yet 



ThomasJE said:


> Quite like the Pyraminx Keyhole method sheet; I'm learning from that. I've been looking to switch from LBL, so it's great timing.


 
Glad you like it, I experimented with the look of those cubes and gave them a little bit more fun design


----------



## lex (Apr 21, 2012)

Heya AndyK!
This going to be about something i noticed on the oll sheet for 3x3.







The oll algorithm for this one is switched. I have an older version saved from awhile back and I see that you rearranged the oll to be more spatially intuitive( looks better to me now ). But just for the P-Shapes the old version made sense compared to this new one. Just as a suggestion :0, maybe try the old version? i like the rest this newer arrangement though like the I shapes. Thanks again!


----------



## AndyK (Apr 21, 2012)

lex said:


> Heya AndyK!
> The oll algorithm for this one is switched. I have an older version saved from awhile back and I see that you rearranged the oll to be more spatially intuitive( looks better to me now ). But just for the P-Shapes the old version made sense compared to this new one. Just as a suggestion :0, maybe try the old version? i like the rest this newer arrangement though like the I shapes. Thanks again!


 
Fixed, thanks man!


----------



## K1984 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Why don't kungfoomanchu 5x5x5 edge guides work for me?*

I am trying to learn to solve the 5x5x5, and am primarily using Andy Klise's guide at http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/ , with help from some other sources online and my own methods I already use to solve the 3x3x3 and 4x4x4.

I am stuck at joining the last two edges.

Klise's guide is comprehensive for all cases with the last two edges, but I must be reading something wrong, because the algorithms don't seem to be accomplishing the result I expect. I may be misunderstanding the notation; I thought that I understood cube notation, but there are a couple of things in his guide that seem different from what I thought I knew.

I read some of the sticky threads here; one included a link to a notation site which seems to be down: http://solvethecube.110mb.com/notation.html , and one included a link to the wiki which provides a helpful notation page that clears up a couple of things I didn't understand, but still doesn't seem to answer all my questions.

For starters, what do the parentheses mean in this algorithm?

x' d (R F') U (R' F) d'

Because when I work this algorithm it doesn't seem at all to do what I think it should do. I tried the variant beneath and that doesn't seem to do anything different.

Second question: for this algorithm, one face of the cube is displayed: is that supposed to be the top of the cube, or the front? Because no matter how I position it, the algorithm seems to affect edges over on the side of the cube, away from where I expect. I discovered that version 2 of Klise's guide is still reachable on his site (the current edition is version 3), and it displays these cases differently, suggesting that the unjoined edges go on the front face, and displaying the algorithm without any cube rotations, but the algorithm still does not seem to work, moving from one last-two-edges-case to another rather than finishing the last two edges.

I am probably missing something that would be obvious to a much more experienced cuber. I came here for help because Klise's guides link to a thread here.  I've searched and found a couple of threads discussing his guides, but nothing indicating anybody else has had this problem, so I am certain that I am just misunderstanding something about the notation, but I can't find anything here or with Google that is clearing this up for me.


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2012)

Try

d R U R' F R F' R' d'


----------



## hcfong (Apr 26, 2012)

1. The parenthesis don't have any real function, apart from highlighting a sequence of moves that is repeated in one way or another in the algorithm. In the example you give the R F' is repeated as R' F after a U turn.

2. The picture doesn't represent a face, but the last two unsolved tredges. So when you have all tredges paired up and are left with two tredges, you put them opposite each other and look up which case it is and what algorithm goes with it.


----------



## Cubo largo (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you do the ELL?


----------



## PhantomBlack (Dec 23, 2012)

*How dio i have to read Andy Klise's speedcubing tutorial guide for a 2x2x2?*

Hi guys! 

First off: I'm a totally bloody noob and even though i know more than 2 days before, i can hardly make heads nor tails from hints that were giben to me... 


Let's assume i have solved one layer of a 2x2x2 on my own and now i want to solve it completely. 
How do i have to orientate it and what algorythms do i use based on the orientation of what tile? 

Regarding the guide: What do the brackets mean and what if the algorithms are in separate brackets?

How do i have the read the entries beside the depictations of the cube to know what to do?


----------



## Endgame (Dec 24, 2012)

PhantomBlack said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> First off: I'm a totally bloody noob and even though i know more than 2 days before, i can hardly make heads nor tails from hints that were giben to me...
> 
> ...



question one: look for a case which matches the one on your cube, then execute the corresponding algorithm
question two: they're triggers, triggers can aid memorisation if you know how to use them
question three: je ne comprends pas


----------



## PhantomBlack (Dec 24, 2012)

Question one: Yeah, that's what i understood from the beginning, i just don't get what to make of something like THIS: 

My case would the very first one of the Ortega method:

(R U R' U)(R U2' R') 
y' (R' U2)(R U R' U R) 

But where does the yellow side have to face when i execute the algorythms?
Do i have to pay attention to certain other things?


----------



## kalyk (Mar 17, 2013)

There are 2 errors in the CLL (2x2) pdf: 
(1) Antisune, 4th case: x'U'RUR'F2R'F2R (Cameron Stollery);
(2) Antisune, 6th case: xURU'x'URU'RUR'UR' (Cameron Stollery).

That's too bad, they seem great, and the second one is the last CLL algorithm left to me to learn! .

Anyway, thanks a lot Andy! I managed to learn the CLL easily with your page. Before, I was using Layer By Layer method, averaging 6-7 seconds. Now I'm averaging 10 seconds with CLL (I just learnt them, recognition is still bad), but hopefully my times will drop quickly!


----------



## AndyK (Mar 18, 2013)

Cubo largo said:


> Can you do the ELL?



I finally had some time off work and was able to update my website. I added an ELL alg list here: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/#333ell 

It is pretty much just the normal algs but the cases are organized in a logical manner



kalyk said:


> There are 2 errors in the CLL (2x2) pdf:
> (1) Antisune, 4th case: x'U'RUR'F2R'F2R (Cameron Stollery);
> (2) Antisune, 6th case: xURU'x'URU'RUR'UR' (Cameron Stollery).
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm glad you found my guides useful 

I have tried to find the error in those two cases that you mentioned, but can't find one. Both cases require a rotation on the x axis before performing the alg, maybe that is what was causing the confusion. Maybe also make sure you are using the most recent version of the guide, located here: http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/#2x2x2cll Let me know if things are still going awry


----------



## Cubo largo (Mar 19, 2013)

Really good! Your works are the best! Go on like this


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi! in your "Mental Date calculation" there's a mistake. It says:

"This algorithm is only valid for the Gregorian calendar which began on September 14, 1752."

gregorian calendar began on October 15, 1582.

anyway, i have to say all your tables are really nice, the only missing thing for me is the free slicing tutorial. I hope there will be one.


----------



## AndyK (Mar 20, 2013)

TopCuber said:


> Hi! in your "Mental Date calculation" there's a mistake. It says:
> 
> "This algorithm is only valid for the Gregorian calendar which began on September 14, 1752." gregorian calendar began on October 15, 1582.



Thanks for the praise  I wanted to do a free slicing tutorial, but the pictures ended up being somewhat difficult to make. 

I'll change the wording of my mental date calculation guide, but the overall point still remains that the calculation trick only works on dates after September 14, 1752. This is because the calendar was adjusted by eleven days prior to that, meaning that it jumped from 09-02-1752 to 09-14-1752 overnight and messed up the pattern in the dates.


----------



## TopCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

Gotcha! Probably in your country, the eleven days were skipped only in 1752. :fp LOL, In catholic coutries it works from 1582, cuz after 1582 oct 4 was Thursday, then the next day was 1582 oct 15. (Look up on wikipedia)

However, there is a way to calculate the dates before 1582 (or 1752), but I'm too lazy to write it, pm me if you are interested.


----------



## GaDiBo (May 12, 2013)

Thanks you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## rj (Aug 20, 2013)

Could you make a date calculation for julian calendar, because in the Orthodox church, feasts are calculated on the julian calendar.


----------



## AndyK (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry, I have a bunch of other guides that I am working on and don't have plans to add that


----------



## YddEd (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there one for CMLL? If there isn't one, would you be making one?


----------



## rj (Aug 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Is there one for CMLL? If there isn't one, would you be making one?



Andy and I have PM'ed back and forth about this, and it will be soon.


----------



## AndyK (Aug 27, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Is there one for CMLL? If there isn't one, would you be making one?





Spoiler












Yep, I'm working on a CMLL guide right now. It is coming along and hopefully I'll get a draft ready by the end of the long weekend


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

AndyK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the grey one on top. Thanks so much!


----------



## chronus79 (Sep 27, 2013)

um 
how i rotate the x in this : x' d (R F') U (R' F) d' in the 5x5x5 cube
and please explain the y and z too


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 27, 2013)

chronus79 said:


> um
> how i rotate the x in this : x' d (R F') U (R' F) d' in the 5x5x5 cube
> and please explain the y and z too


I remember the rotations by using RFU. x rotations allows follow R, z rotations always follow F, and y rotations always follow U. 
Hope that helped


----------



## chronus79 (Sep 27, 2013)

no
i mean i need to rotate the cube or which face or which layer?


----------



## Brest (Sep 27, 2013)

chronus79 said:


> no
> i mean i need to rotate the cube or which face or which layer?



[wiki]Notation[/wiki]


----------



## chronus79 (Sep 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> [wiki]Notation[/wiki]


thank
that's what i need


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 7, 2013)

AndyK: I made a megaminx last layer guide. It is targeted squarely at beginners but I don't think it is that bad. 

The algs are easier and shorter. It is more intuitive and hopefully a little more self explanatory. Doesn't seem to be getting the traction I wanted here in how to & guides.

I know you have a beginners's guide already but you can have mine as well and republish it if you want. I think mine is better in how a solve flows. If you have any suggestions I might accept them. I've now tried to color code it somewhat like yours.

My guide. Warning: the words "edge control" in my guide currently has a link to a youtube video that starts loud.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 7, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> I made a megaminx last layer guide. It is targeted squarely at beginners but I don't think it is that bad.
> 
> The algs are easier and shorter. It is more intuitive and hopefully a little more self explanatory. Doesn't seem to be getting the traction I wanted here in how to & guides.
> 
> ...



How can I download it as a pdf? Because "save as" wants to save it as a htm site, and the "download" button does not work.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 7, 2013)

The download button should work even without a dropbox account. Try a different web browser.

If that doesn't work here is a direct link from a different host. This may not be updated as frequently as the dropbox one.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 7, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> The download button should work even without a dropbox account. Try a different web browser.
> 
> If that doesn't work here is a direct link from a different host. This may not be updated as frequently as the dropbox one.



Thak you! The direct link worked.


----------



## AndyK (Nov 9, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> AndyK: I made a megaminx last layer guide. It is targeted squarely at beginners but I don't think it is that bad.



Josh, I love this guide! It is definitely more clear than my beginner's guide. I will PM you, my inbox is now not full


----------



## Cambion7 (Mar 24, 2014)

Greets,
I'm new to this web page, and after decades of playing with a 3x3x3 decided to go with the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. Maybe later I'll go for the bigger cubes. I checked out the 5x5x5 guide, v3 and saw what might be a rotation error so I thought I would check in here.

Page 1 the very first cube picture at the top left shows r U' r'. Doing this, won't the newly created pair be brought back down to F? Doing a U instead would keep it all on top. But as I say, I'm a noob. Love all of the guides! Thanks for putting them up for us.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cambion7 said:


> Greets,
> I'm new to this web page, and after decades of playing with a 3x3x3 decided to go with the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. Maybe later I'll go for the bigger cubes. I checked out the 5x5x5 guide, v3 and saw what might be a rotation error so I thought I would check in here.
> 
> Page 1 the very first cube picture at the top left shows r U' r'. Doing this, won't the newly created pair be brought back down to F? Doing a U instead would keep it all on top. But as I say, I'm a noob. Love all of the guides! Thanks for putting them up for us.
> ...



Nope, I think you may be reading U' as U and vice versa. Also, it is impossible to bring the paired up center and edge to F because centers don't move. This is how r U' r' is performed, ignore all the other pieces.


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 14, 2015)

I've been using gqTimer, and I love the additional functionality it adds to qqTimer. However, it lists skewb as a non-WCA puzzle, and because of that, it doesn't support time logging for it. I noticed that qqTimer does list skewb as a WCA puzzle. I would love it if you found a way to fix this.


----------



## Risos (Apr 26, 2015)

rubixboyz3 said:


> Hello, I've been using gqtimer for a while, but for some reason today it won't let me log in using Google. I thought I remembered something about them changing the way accounts integrated with other websites, and you may be trying to do it in an out-of-date way. Can you look into this and get it fixed?



I'm also having this problem.


----------



## nvpendsey (Jun 12, 2015)

Can anyone please make a 3x3x3 CLL guide?
One more thing, can anyone make these guides in a arrow notation form?
They would be awesome for people who are not comfortable with chacter-based notation.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 12, 2015)

http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/coll.pdf

it is already there.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 12, 2015)

nvpendsey said:


> Can anyone please make a 3x3x3 CLL guide?
> One more thing, can anyone make these guides in a arrow notation form?
> They would be awesome for people who are not comfortable with chacter-based notation.



People who are not comfortable with cubing notation should honestly get comfortable with it. Learning full CLL before learning cubing notation is kind of silly in my opinion.


----------



## nvpendsey (Jun 16, 2015)

> http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/coll.pdf
> 
> it is already there.


Its a C*O*LL guide.I want a *CLL* one.C*O*LL preserves the edge orientation while *CLL* doesn't.



> People who are not comfortable with cubing notation should honestly get comfortable with it. Learning full CLL before learning cubing notation is kind of silly in my opinion.


I can read and use it nicely but for me arrows are much faster to use in a solve.Also, I am not going to learn it now, (though i will learn it some time later) there are no guides for CLL available anywhere.


----------



## kschiew (Jun 16, 2015)

nvpendsey said:


> Its a C*O*LL guide.I want a *CLL* one.C*O*LL preserves the edge orientation while *CLL* doesn't.
> 
> 
> I can read and use it nicely but for me arrows are much faster to use in a solve.Also, I am not going to learn it now, (though i will learn it some time later) there are no guides for CLL available anywhere.


Actually a lot of the CMLL algs dont destroy the F2L edges, so if you are really desperate, you might want to learn these CMLL cases and learn some COLL cases as auxilliary algs for those CMLL algs that don't preserve f2l.

And btw, Andy if you are still making new alg sheets for your page, I would suggest probably ZZF2L for ZZ and CMLL + LSE for Roux as these two methods are currently growing in a decent pace, so these will really help!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 16, 2015)

AndyK has not posted on these forums in almost a year and a half.
I wouldn't count on him even still being interested in cubing these days.


----------



## nvpendsey (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah that can work but a CLL guide allow to learn faster due to all the algorithms being a one place.
Also there is a ELL guide already made by him.CLL guide (after being made) can be combined with the ELL and F2L guides to make an awesome (and as far as I know) CFCE guide cum algorithm sheet.


----------



## 33croc (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you so much you look like you have put a lot of effort into this


----------



## mafergut (Sep 18, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> AndyK has not posted on these forums in almost a year and a half.
> I wouldn't count on him even still being interested in cubing these days.



Does that mean I should better go now and download ALL the guides before he stops paying for the domain and the website goes offline? Because some of them are great guides


----------



## gelatine1 (Jan 25, 2016)

The Pdf about 3x3 OLL contains an error. the algorithm for the second case in "Corners Correct, Edges Flipped" (the H-shape) Is not correct. The M' there should be an M for it too work correctly. could anyone edit that ?


----------



## AndyK (Jan 31, 2016)

gelatine1 said:


> The Pdf about 3x3 OLL contains an error. the algorithm for the second case in "Corners Correct, Edges Flipped" (the H-shape) Is not correct. The M' there should be an M for it too work correctly. could anyone edit that ?



I believe the alg is actually correct. Check it out here: (R U R' U') M' (U R U' r')


----------



## demontoe (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Andy! Are you still cubing these days? What are you up too? I come not to bury the great wolf but to praise him! 
I have been using your guides and have found them to be exceedingly well crafted  and the way in which you 
organized them to aid in memorization is definitely worth at least one if not multiple kudos. All in all I give your
guides a grade of wicked sick! Hopefully you are still lingering around the grid somewhere.  Bad Mephisto
site is down now too  so let me know what is going on with you guys. Eye'll be watchin'


----------



## notme (Oct 3, 2019)

Really nice pdfs. But what is the significance of using bold font?
(R *U* R')


----------



## AndyK (Oct 18, 2019)

notme said:


> Really nice pdfs. But what is the significance of using bold font?
> (R *U* R')


Thank you! They are still due for an update.

The bold font in the F2L algs indicates the move where the two F2L pieces pair up. After this move, you can improvise and place the pair in a slot other than the front right slot or you can improvise with various F2L insertions


----------



## yufanyufam (Jan 25, 2020)

Diagram of Permute Edges in the beginner's guide of megaminx is wrong.
Also R U2' R' U' R U2' R' is a much faster algorithm for the third EP case.
Would you like to update?

It would be useful if it also includes the fourth EP case that is missing
R U R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R'


----------



## AndyK (Feb 22, 2020)

yufanyufam said:


> Diagram of Permute Edges in the beginner's guide of megaminx is wrong.
> Also R U2' R' U' R U2' R' is a much faster algorithm for the third EP case.
> Would you like to update?



Thank you for catching that! I updated those algs and also made some improvements to the guide. 

Juan Pablo Huanqui helped me make this megaminx guide and it is much better


----------



## virtualk (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey @AndyK!

I recently developed an interest in OH and I printed out your guide titled "Weston's One Handed Last Layer".

I found that the perm you have labeled as *Gc* has a missed cube rotation. I was confused when I practiced it just off of the paper because it never worked out for me. I followed the link to Weston Mizumoto's YouTube page, and there I was able to watch him finger trick the perm. He added a *y* in between the 4th to last move (*U2*) and the 3rd to last move (*r*).

This is a very minor detail and it caused no harm, but I just wanted to put this out there in case you want to fix it and spare some people like me a few minutes wondering why their new G-Perm won't work 

anyway, thank you for all of the guides!


----------



## AndyK (Jan 16, 2021)

virtualk said:


> Hey @AndyK!
> 
> I recently developed an interest in OH and I printed out your guide titled "Weston's One Handed Last Layer".
> 
> I found that the perm you have labeled as *Gc* has a missed cube rotation.



Thank you for finding this mistake. I updated the PDF with a fix!


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Feb 8, 2021)

Website: kungfumanchu.com
It has a ton of pdfs that are a great help. If it works for anybody else please let me know.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 8, 2021)

It is very possible he decided to stop hosting it. Maybe try and find a link to an email on his website somewhere?

https://web.archive.org/web/20180816021218/http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Feb 8, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> It is very possible he decided to stop hosting it. Maybe try and find a link to an email on his website somewhere?



Thanks! This link will work just fine, the PDF's still all work.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 8, 2021)

@AndyK is here on the forums. Last online a week ago, so maybe he'll have something to say about the website.


----------



## awh (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi @AndyK 

I've been carrying around laminated copies of your 3x3 guide for years, since I seem to be on the pace of learning about 1 algorithm per 2 months or more. I'm wondering if you have editable versions that you'd be willing to share? When I find algorithms that I like better, I end up having to make a label and stick it over top of the algorithm that's there.


----------



## qwr (Sep 14, 2021)

awh said:


> Hi @AndyK
> 
> I've been carrying around laminated copies of your 3x3 guide for years, since I seem to be on the pace of learning about 1 algorithm per 2 months or more. I'm wondering if you have editable versions that you'd be willing to share? When I find algorithms that I like better, I end up having to make a label and stick it over top of the algorithm that's there.


You can make your own versions of alg sheets from speedcubedb.com (disclaimer: I haven't tried it yet)


----------

